# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Për ty...

## Helena78

TI....
Shtegetar....
Larg me larg se lejleket.
Zhveshur, me zhveshur  se pemet 
.....Kam mbetur Une.
DHe ftohtesia perreth rrenjeve te mia,
Me ka mberthyer gjymtyret 
.....largimi yt
dimer i gjate i dashurise time.

----------


## Helena78

Me shume se rruget 
Kam mbyllur qiejt e prekjeve tona
NJe Dite do ti gjesh para dere.....

----------


## Helena78

Ne prehrin tend
.....e djeshme e trishte
E sotmja vetmitare, 
Ne prehrin time ka mbeshtetur koken
Fjalet e tua 
......Ninull e harruar

----------


## Helena78

Bashke ende nuk jemi 
As kaltersia e mengjesit te neserm 
......Nuk do te jete i joni

----------


## Helena78

Kam nevoj per ty
Te mos jesh hije e ikjeve te tua.
Ne kthim ka vetem imazhe.....

----------


## Shiu

atje larg ku je ti
zbarkova një ditë 
me erë të ftohtë

t'i dhurova ca pika lotë 
në vend të fjalëve
dhe ika në shtegëtim të ri

bota është
arqipelag ujdhesash të vetmuara
e unë marinar 
me busollë të humbur diku...

----------


## all the stars

Ne frymarrjen  tende  dua  te  marr  fryme

            te   jem  nje  yll  qe  admiron  nga  larg

       te  jem   nje   lot  ne   syte  e  tu

         nje   pike  shiu   ne  buzet  e  tua

 gezimi  i  nje  dite  te  lumtur

     ngrohtesia  e  kraharorit  tend

  por   gjeja  qe  dua  me  shume 

 eshte  te  te  kem  afer

   te   jem  e  vetmja  dashuri

ne  zemren  tende......................................  te  dua  shpirti

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## all the stars

Per   ty   BESA:

Me   ke  bere  shume  te  vuaj

por  ndoshta  sme   ke  kuptuar

 ne  zemren  time   per  ty  ishte   hap  ajo  dhoma    segrete

ajo   qe  nuk  e  kishte  hapur  asnje  tjeter  para  teje

 ajo   dhome   qe  priste  ty  eshte  bosh

  nje   gremine  e  pafund   nje   carje   shume   e  thelle

  nuk   pse  ndihem  keq  per  ty   ndoshta  fjala   DASHURI  ne   realitet  do  thote  dhimbje..........................................   e    pafund

----------


## Korcarja_Capkene

Te te them te dua
nuk e di nese do me besosh 
Te te them falma zemren 
nuk e di nese do ma dhurosh
Cdo moment qe shkon 
cdo sekonde qe kalon vec per ty mendoj 
pa ty nuk mund te jetoj
 Besome keto nuk jane mashtrime 
jane vec fjale qe dalin nga zemra ime
Te dua me shume se gjithesia 
se ti je princi i endrrave te mia
Je i vetmi engjell qe ekziston
I vetmi engjell qe do dua pergjithmon....

----------


## Altina

Ti je ndryshe tashme
dhe une....ndryshe gjithashtu
ndryshueshmerise tone i gjynjezohemi 
.....dhe pse heshturazi.
 Se bashku harrojme ndjenjat
dhe ne rruge zyrtare 
protokollojme takimet me emra te rastit...

----------


## Helena78

Zerin s'ta degjoj
Asgje me s'me thua, 
e fryma jote s'me mbeshtjell me
....po fiken endrrat ne vetmine time

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Helena78

Me lere te cmendem....
prane teje.... te them
Ndersa ti..???
Largohesh....
Shoh Vetmine time,
Grua e bukur endrrash fluturuese...

----------


## Helena78

Serisht TI....
E njejta dritherime....
E njejta ndroje...
I njejti MALL....
GJuetar i mbremjeve te mia....

----------


## Helena78

Mbeshtillesh....
Shmbeshtillesh....dhe vret,
Shpresa te largeta 
Ne toke te thate pritjesh....

----------


## Helena78

I kapercen gjithmone muret,
...te ngritura brishtas.
E me vjedh sa here nje copez qetesi,
I degjoje ende hapat e Tu....

----------


## Helena78

Jemi kaq te afert, 
E perdite me larg i ikim njeri -tjetrit.
Na percjellin ererat e ndarjes.....

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mos më thuaj vdes për mua
se për ty unë rroj!
Mos më thuaj jam e bukur
Se do të tradhëtoj!

Një Helenë e dogji Trojën
Ti mos na digj ne!
Dashuri na nxorre bojën...(lol)
me një plagë të re...

Zot i madh fali poetët
se të çmendur janë!
shkarravisin vetëm fletët...
ama hile s'kanë!

----------


## Shiu

nuk i mbaj mend dot
emrat e rrugëve të kryeqytetit
në një skutë të ngrohtë
futemi me nguti

një tavolinë në skaj
e dy makiato
një baladë nga autoparlantët
për dy të huaj

dy dhimbje
një emër

filxhanat më nuk lëshojnë avull
një përshëndetje
e dy puthje 
një taksi që arrin brenda pak çastesh
e kushedi sa fjalë 
që nuk do të thuhen mbase kurrë

nuk vonoi shumë 
shiu atë mbrëmje në kryeqytet
nëpër ato rrugë
që emrat nuk ua mbaj në mend dot...

----------


## Helena78

Ti ike....
Silueta jote theu krahet ne muzgun e ftohte,
Su pame me....
S'me pe me .... hene gjysmake
Nen Ze lotova erresiren...

----------


## Helena78

Permes kortezise tende elegante,
Gatuhet vuajtja ime..
....GOSTIA jote e perditshme.

----------

